

Show HN: Watchlater it's Instapaper for Videos - 9elements

We're happy to finally announce the release of watchlater!<p>Watchlater is an iPad app that does for video what Instapaper does for text. 
You can save videos from over 20 popular video platforms for later watching, 
powered by an innovative caching and transcoding technology and a smart 
bookmarklet for your browser. Videos are stripped down to a clean and optimized view. 
Watchlater also has full AirPlay support. The app is available on the App Store now:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=8<p>Here are some promotional codes:<p>7ATERNYPEEXT
PKMERH37ERYK
4MJJE7M36RLH
FM6R47H6EWKY
HM7M9L3WRNRA<p>We've written a post about the process of creating watchlater and some more background
infos. Check out the post here.<p>http://9elements.com/io/?p=580<p>You can even use the app without an iPad to organize your videos:<p>http://watchlaterapp.com/welcome<p>We hope that we have created something useful for you, and you'll use the app as much 
as we do. We're looking forward to your feedback and comments!
======
pchristensen
Just bought it, can't wait. I've been waiting for something like this for a
long time.

I love the IAP option to cache videos for offline viewing. You get X minutes
to start, then you can buy more. It will transcode video so you can watch
stuff that your iPad wouldn't normally play, and it downloads them for offline
viewing. Plus, you're making money off of it so I know you'll be around.

My hat is off to you and I look forward to being your customer.

------
Dornkirk
How does bookmarking items save them for me?

The copy on your website says watch videos anywhere, anytime - so if I go to a
youtube video that's a half hour long and bookmark it, then go to watch the
video later on when I'm on the subway (with no internet connection), I can
view the video? (so it is cached on my iPad and if so how? I'm not an iOS
developer but aren't there any storage limitations placed upon developers?
(allowing apps to store tens of large videos seem like it would take up a lot
of space))

If it is saved onto my iPad, I assume the video needs to be downloaded to the
device - so I can't go to a lengthy vimeo video, bookmark it, then turn the
device off or go offline?

------
app
Strange that you feature a Vimeo video in your description, which has it's own
"Watch Later" feature.

~~~
voidfiles
That watch later works only on vimeo. YouTube has one too. Videos are
everywhere though, and users watch videos from many places. Personally, that
makes the one service watch later features in useable.

------
gordonc
Seems like this is gonna be fun competitive space.

I've seen <http://vhx.tv>, <http://shelby.tv>, and now WatchLater.

Am I missing anything?

~~~
aerotrain
<http://radbox.me>

------
voidfiles
If you are caching youtube videos, which looks like something
<http://www.filsh.net/> does be prepared to be pulled from the app store. Apps
have tried and have been pulled before.

------
drx
Clickables:

[http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=8)

<http://9elements.com/io/?p=580>

<http://watchlaterapp.com/welcome>

------
Jun8
Sounds like an awesome idea! Parts of your web page are in German, though.

~~~
s04p
really? where?

~~~
kroger
Actually, the itunes link is pointing to the German store:

[http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=8)

Here's a clickable link to the English store:

[http://itunes.apple.com/en/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/en/app/watchlaterapp/id423572879?mt=8)

------
beerfarmer
This looks really good! Just released something similar for music :)

------
luckfamousa
Awesome app! Waited for it since the iPad launch last year.

------
invisiblefunnel
Devise is authenticating /welcome fyi. Well done project.

------
janmonschke
Looks very nice. What platforms are currently supported?

~~~
9elements
Currently just the iPad and via HTML5 the web. But we're working on an iPhone
and Android app too.

~~~
snnd
Good job, although I really would like to see this for Android!

------
kroger
Looks good and I just signed up. Is there a list of the 20+video platforms
available somewhere? Also, is there a chance you'll support mixergy (both free
and paid accounts) in the future?

------
knes
damn... I thugh it would download the video on my iPad so I can watch them
"later" like readitlater does... :(

------
evilhackerdude
This is going to revolutionize the /\w{4}/ industry!

~~~
ignifero
book? dogs? cats?

------
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
sweet - thanks for the link!

